# php 5.4.8 mysqli ext missing

## dracozny

for some reason I keep getting this mysqli.dll missing error. the only article I could find suggesting any sort of fix requires a use flag that no longer exists. any ideas?

```
/etc/init.d/php-fpm start

 * Starting PHP FastCGI Process Manager ...

[11-Feb-2013 19:10:10] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib64/php5.4/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mysqli.dll' - /usr/lib64/php5.4/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mysqli.dll: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0

<br />

<b>Warning</b>:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib64/php5.4/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mysqli.dll' - /usr/lib64/php5.4/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20100525/php_mysqli.dll: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.15-r3, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-QEMU_Virtual_CPU_version_1.0-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     1025248 total,    647752 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1024480 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Feb 2013 06:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=1.5"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-znow"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gnutls gpm gzip iconv ipv6 ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pdo python readline session sharedext snmp sockets sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode xml zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="gzip memcached sub map refererredis secure_link flv addition realip rewrite ssi charset perl auth_basic fastcgi stub_status access uwsgi autoindex" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4 php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## hydrapolic

Have you upgraded mysql without recompiling php?

Maybe try:

emerge -av1 php

----------

## dracozny

this is a brand new install. mysql was installed before PHP. PHP has been rebuilt several times now.

----------

## hydrapolic

I've noticed just now - php_mysqli.dll. I believe you don't need the dynamic-link libraries in Linux  :Smile:  Have you made any changes to your php.ini or php-fpm.conf?

Maybe you've accidentally uncommented:

;extension=php_mysqli.dll

----------

## dracozny

if I disable it sure it starts, sortof 

```
# /etc/init.d/php-fpm start

 * Starting PHP FastCGI Process Manager ...                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: php-fpm failed to start

```

yet ps aux shows the process running

I find it strange as phpmyadmin was complaining about not having mysqli for the last 4 days with recompiling, I enabled mysqli in the config after it started complaining about it.

----------

## hydrapolic

Do you also have the mysql php module? Actually it's pretty hard to help if you don't provide additional information (like the changes to the default configuration).

----------

## dracozny

 *hydrapolic wrote:*   

> Do you also have the mysql php module? Actually it's pretty hard to help if you don't provide additional information (like the changes to the default configuration).

 

not exactly sure what you want, here are the config files if that's what you are referring too.

```
cat /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php-fpm.conf 

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; FPM Configuration ;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; All relative paths in this configuration file are relative to PHP's install

; prefix (/usr/lib/php5.3). This prefix can be dynamicaly changed by using the

; '-p' argument from the command line.

; Include one or more files. If glob(3) exists, it is used to include a bunch of

; files from a glob(3) pattern. This directive can be used everywhere in the

; file.

; Relative path can also be used. They will be prefixed by:

;  - the global prefix if it's been set (-p arguement)

;  - /usr/lib/php5.3 otherwise

;include=/etc/php/fpm-php5.3/fpm.d/*.conf

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Global Options ;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

[global]

; Pid file

; Note: the default prefix is /var/lib

; Default Value: none

; Warning: pid file is overriden by the Gentoo init script.

; FPM will refuse to start if you uncomment this settingi and make use of the

; init script. 

 pid = /var/run/php-fpm.pid

; Error log file

; Note: the default prefix is /var/lib

; Default Value: log/php-fpm.log

error_log = /var/log/php-fpm.log

; Log level

; Possible Values: alert, error, warning, notice, debug

; Default Value: notice

;log_level = notice

; If this number of child processes exit with SIGSEGV or SIGBUS within the time

; interval set by emergency_restart_interval then FPM will restart. A value

; of '0' means 'Off'.

; Default Value: 0

emergency_restart_threshold = 5

; Interval of time used by emergency_restart_interval to determine when 

; a graceful restart will be initiated.  This can be useful to work around

; accidental corruptions in an accelerator's shared memory.

; Available Units: s(econds), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Unit: seconds

; Default Value: 0

emergency_restart_interval = 2

; Time limit for child processes to wait for a reaction on signals from master.

; Available units: s(econds), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Unit: seconds

; Default Value: 0

;process_control_timeout = 0

; Send FPM to background. Set to 'no' to keep FPM in foreground for debugging.

; Default Value: yes

;daemonize = yes

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Pool Definitions ; 

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

; Multiple pools of child processes may be started with different listening

; ports and different management options.  The name of the pool will be

; used in logs and stats. There is no limitation on the number of pools which

; FPM can handle. Your system will tell you anyway :)

; Start a new pool named 'www'.

; the variable $pool can we used in any directive and will be replaced by the

; pool name ('www' here)

[www]

; Per pool prefix

; It only applies on the following directives:

; - 'slowlog'

; - 'listen' (unixsocket)

; - 'chroot'

; - 'chdir'

; - 'php_values'

; - 'php_admin_values'

; When not set, the global prefix (or /usr/lib/php5.3) applies instead.

; Note: This directive can also be relative to the global prefix.

; Default Value: none

;prefix = /path/to/pools/$pool

; The address on which to accept FastCGI requests.

; Valid syntaxes are:

;   'ip.add.re.ss:port'    - to listen on a TCP socket to a specific address on

;                            a specific port;

;   'port'                 - to listen on a TCP socket to all addresses on a

;                            specific port;

;   '/path/to/unix/socket' - to listen on a unix socket.

; Note: This value is mandatory.

listen = 127.0.0.1:9000

; Set listen(2) backlog. A value of '-1' means unlimited.

; Default Value: 128 (-1 on FreeBSD and OpenBSD)

;listen.backlog = -1

 

; List of ipv4 addresses of FastCGI clients which are allowed to connect.

; Equivalent to the FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS environment variable in the original

; PHP FCGI (5.2.2+). Makes sense only with a tcp listening socket. Each address

; must be separated by a comma. If this value is left blank, connections will be

; accepted from any ip address.

; Default Value: any

listen.allowed_clients = 127.0.0.1

; Set permissions for unix socket, if one is used. In Linux, read/write

; permissions must be set in order to allow connections from a web server. Many

; BSD-derived systems allow connections regardless of permissions. 

; Default Values: user and group are set as the running user

;                 mode is set to 0666

listen.owner = nginx

listen.group = nginx

listen.mode = 0666

; Unix user/group of processes

; Note: The user is mandatory. If the group is not set, the default user's group

;       will be used.

user = nginx

group = nginx

; Choose how the process manager will control the number of child processes.

; Possible Values:

;   static  - a fixed number (pm.max_children) of child processes;

;   dynamic - the number of child processes are set dynamically based on the

;             following directives:

;             pm.max_children      - the maximum number of children that can

;                                    be alive at the same time.

;             pm.start_servers     - the number of children created on startup.

;             pm.min_spare_servers - the minimum number of children in 'idle'

;                                    state (waiting to process). If the number

;                                    of 'idle' processes is less than this

;                                    number then some children will be created.

;             pm.max_spare_servers - the maximum number of children in 'idle'

;                                    state (waiting to process). If the number

;                                    of 'idle' processes is greater than this

;                                    number then some children will be killed.

; Note: This value is mandatory.

pm = dynamic

; The number of child processes to be created when pm is set to 'static' and the

; maximum number of child processes to be created when pm is set to 'dynamic'.

; This value sets the limit on the number of simultaneous requests that will be

; served. Equivalent to the ApacheMaxClients directive with mpm_prefork.

; Equivalent to the PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN environment variable in the original PHP

; CGI.

; Note: Used when pm is set to either 'static' or 'dynamic'

; Note: This value is mandatory.

pm.max_children = 50

; The number of child processes created on startup.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Default Value: min_spare_servers + (max_spare_servers - min_spare_servers) / 2

pm.start_servers = 15

; The desired minimum number of idle server processes.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Note: Mandatory when pm is set to 'dynamic'

pm.min_spare_servers = 5

; The desired maximum number of idle server processes.

; Note: Used only when pm is set to 'dynamic'

; Note: Mandatory when pm is set to 'dynamic'

pm.max_spare_servers = 25

 

; The number of requests each child process should execute before respawning.

; This can be useful to work around memory leaks in 3rd party libraries. For

; endless request processing specify '0'. Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS.

; Default Value: 0

;pm.max_requests = 500

; The URI to view the FPM status page. If this value is not set, no URI will be

; recognized as a status page. By default, the status page shows the following

; information:

;   accepted conn        - the number of request accepted by the pool;

;   pool                 - the name of the pool;

;   process manager      - static or dynamic;

;   idle processes       - the number of idle processes;

;   active processes     - the number of active processes;

;   total processes      - the number of idle + active processes.

;   max children reached - number of times, the process limit has been reached,

;                          when pm tries to start more children (works only for

;                          pm 'dynamic')

; The values of 'idle processes', 'active processes' and 'total processes' are

; updated each second. The value of 'accepted conn' is updated in real time.

; Example output:

;   accepted conn:        12073

;   pool:                 www

;   process manager:      static

;   idle processes:       35

;   active processes:     65

;   total processes:      100

;   max children reached: 1

; By default the status page output is formatted as text/plain. Passing either

; 'html' or 'json' as a query string will return the corresponding output

; syntax. Example:

;   http://www.foo.bar/status

;   http://www.foo.bar/status?json

;   http://www.foo.bar/status?html

; Note: The value must start with a leading slash (/). The value can be

;       anything, but it may not be a good idea to use the .php extension or it

;       may conflict with a real PHP file.

; Default Value: not set 

;pm.status_path = /status

 

; The ping URI to call the monitoring page of FPM. If this value is not set, no

; URI will be recognized as a ping page. This could be used to test from outside

; that FPM is alive and responding, or to

; - create a graph of FPM availability (rrd or such);

; - remove a server from a group if it is not responding (load balancing);

; - trigger alerts for the operating team (24/7).

; Note: The value must start with a leading slash (/). The value can be

;       anything, but it may not be a good idea to use the .php extension or it

;       may conflict with a real PHP file.

; Default Value: not set

;ping.path = /ping

; This directive may be used to customize the response of a ping request. The

; response is formatted as text/plain with a 200 response code.

; Default Value: pong

;ping.response = pong

 

; The timeout for serving a single request after which the worker process will

; be killed. This option should be used when the 'max_execution_time' ini option

; does not stop script execution for some reason. A value of '0' means 'off'.

; Available units: s(econds)(default), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Value: 0

request_terminate_timeout = 30

 

; The timeout for serving a single request after which a PHP backtrace will be

; dumped to the 'slowlog' file. A value of '0s' means 'off'.

; Available units: s(econds)(default), m(inutes), h(ours), or d(ays)

; Default Value: 0

;request_slowlog_timeout = 0

 

; The log file for slow requests

; Default Value: not set

; Note: slowlog is mandatory if request_slowlog_timeout is set

;slowlog = /var/log/php-fpm-$pool.log.slow

 

; Set open file descriptor rlimit.

; Default Value: system defined value

;rlimit_files = 1024

 

; Set max core size rlimit.

; Possible Values: 'unlimited' or an integer greater or equal to 0

; Default Value: system defined value

;rlimit_core = 0

 

; Chroot to this directory at the start. This value must be defined as an

; absolute path. When this value is not set, chroot is not used.

; Note: you can prefix with '$prefix' to chroot to the pool prefix or one

; of its subdirectories. If the pool prefix is not set, the global prefix

; will be used instead.

; Note: chrooting is a great security feature and should be used whenever 

;       possible. However, all PHP paths will be relative to the chroot

;       (error_log, sessions.save_path, ...).

; Default Value: not set

;chroot = 

 

; Chdir to this directory at the start.

; Note: relative path can be used.

; Default Value: current directory or / when chroot

;chdir = /var/www

 

; Redirect worker stdout and stderr into main error log. If not set, stdout and

; stderr will be redirected to /dev/null according to FastCGI specs.

; Note: on highloaded environement, this can cause some delay in the page

; process time (several ms).

; Default Value: no

;catch_workers_output = yes

 

; Pass environment variables like LD_LIBRARY_PATH. All $VARIABLEs are taken from

; the current environment.

; Default Value: clean env

;env[HOSTNAME] = $HOSTNAME

;env[PATH] = /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin

;env[TMP] = /tmp

;env[TMPDIR] = /tmp

;env[TEMP] = /tmp

; Additional php.ini defines, specific to this pool of workers. These settings

; overwrite the values previously defined in the php.ini. The directives are the

; same as the PHP SAPI:

;   php_value/php_flag             - you can set classic ini defines which can

;                                    be overwritten from PHP call 'ini_set'. 

;   php_admin_value/php_admin_flag - these directives won't be overwritten by

;                                     PHP call 'ini_set'

; For php_*flag, valid values are on, off, 1, 0, true, false, yes or no.

; Defining 'extension' will load the corresponding shared extension from

; extension_dir. Defining 'disable_functions' or 'disable_classes' will not

; overwrite previously defined php.ini values, but will append the new value

; instead.

; Note: path INI options can be relative and will be expanded with the prefix

; (pool, global or /usr/lib/php5.3)

; Default Value: nothing is defined by default except the values in php.ini and

;                specified at startup with the -d argument

;php_admin_value[sendmail_path] = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f www@my.domain.com

php_flag[display_errors] = off

php_admin_value[error_reporting] = 0

php_admin_value[error_log] = /var/log/fpm-php.www.log

php_admin_flag[log_errors] = on

php_admin_value[memory_limit] = 128M

```

Forum software truncates the php.ini http://pastebin.com/3XizGW8p

----------

## hydrapolic

It's a good practice to keep the original configuration files (for example having a php-fpm.conf.orig). This way, you do a diff between the original file and your configuration file so that anyone can get a good impression about the changes you've made.

If fpm fails to start, try checking /var/log/php-fpm.log or even increase log_level to debug. Do you see anything unusual in the log? Also, please post the output of 'emerge --info nginx php'.

----------

## dracozny

 *hydrapolic wrote:*   

> It's a good practice to keep the original configuration files (for example having a php-fpm.conf.orig). This way, you do a diff between the original file and your configuration file so that anyone can get a good impression about the changes you've made.
> 
> If fpm fails to start, try checking /var/log/php-fpm.log or even increase log_level to debug. Do you see anything unusual in the log? Also, please post the output of 'emerge --info nginx php'.

 

```
emerge --info nginx php

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.15-r3, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-QEMU_Virtual_CPU_version_1.0-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     1025248 total,     22556 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1020860 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Feb 2013 03:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=1.5"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-znow"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gnutls gpm gzip iconv ipv6 ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pdo python readline session sharedext snmp sockets sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode xml zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="gzip memcached sub map refererredis secure_link flv addition realip rewrite ssi charset perl auth_basic fastcgi stub_status access uwsgi autoindex" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4 php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-servers/nginx-1.2.6-r1 was built with the following:

USE="http http-cache ipv6 (multilib) pcre ssl -aio -debug -libatomic -pcre-jit (-selinux) -syslog -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="64" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access addition auth_basic autoindex charset fastcgi flv gzip map memcached perl realip rewrite secure_link ssi stub_status sub uwsgi -auth_pam -browser -cache_purge -dav -degradation -empty_gif -fancyindex -geo -geoip -gzip_static -headers_more -image_filter -limit_conn -limit_req -lua -mp4 -proxy -push -random_index -referer -scgi -slowfs_cache -split_clients -upload -upload_progress -upstream_ip_hash -userid -xslt" NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="-imap -pop3 -smtp"

dev-lang/php-5.3.18 was built with the following:

USE="bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter fpm gd hash iconv ipv6 json ldap (multilib) mysql mysqli nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml snmp sockets ssl tokenizer unicode xml zip zlib -apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -calendar -cdb -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif -firebird -flatfile (-frontbase) -ftp -gdbm -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos (-kolab) -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -sharedmem -soap -spell -sqlite2 -sqlite3 (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl" ABI_X86="64"

dev-lang/php-5.4.8 was built with the following:

USE="bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter fpm gd hash iconv ipv6 json ldap (multilib) mysql mysqli nls pdo phar posix readline session simplexml snmp sockets ssl tokenizer unicode xml zip zlib -apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -calendar -cdb -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif -firebird -flatfile (-frontbase) -ftp -gdbm -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos (-kolab) -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode (-selinux) -sharedmem -soap -spell -sqlite3 (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl" ABI_X86="64"

```

currently there is nothing in the log 

```

[15-Feb-2013 04:26:49] NOTICE: fpm is running, pid 6146

[15-Feb-2013 04:26:49] NOTICE: ready to handle connections

```

the only issue remaining is the init script claims it failed to start, but ps aux shows it started and since the site I am running is working only further proves something else is causing the initscript to falsely report a fail. if I need to stop fpm I have to find the process and kill it instead of being able to use the initscript.

----------

## hydrapolic

I use to build apache/php with threads when using php-fpm. However, that doesn't seems to be your problem since it runs for you.

If you've set up logging to maximum and nothing is shown, maybe you should check the init scripts for php-fpm:

```

set_phpvars() {

        PHPSLOT=${SVCNAME#php-fpm-}

        [ ${PHPSLOT} = 'php-fpm' ] && PHPSLOT="$(eselect php show fpm)"

        PHP_FPM_CONF="/etc/php/fpm-${PHPSLOT}/php-fpm.conf"

        PHP_FPM_PID="/var/run/php-fpm-${PHPSLOT}.pid"

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting PHP FastCGI Process Manager"

        set_phpvars

        start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile ${PHP_FPM_PID} --exec \

            /usr/lib/${PHPSLOT}/bin/php-fpm -- -y "${PHP_FPM_CONF}" -g "${PHP_FPM_PID}"

        exit 0

        local i=0

        local timeout=5

        while [ ! -f ${PHP_FPM_PID} ] && [ $i -le $timeout ]; do

            sleep 1

            i=$(($i + 1))

        done

        [ $timeout -gt $i ]

        eend $?

}

```

All it does is to setup a few variables and start the daemon. You can start it manually and check the output and whether the PID exists. It seems that if the pid doesn't exist withit 5 seconds, it ends with an error. If you put an echo in front of the start-stop-daemon, you'll see the exact command that is carried out. My system shows:

start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/php-fpm-php5.4.pid --exec /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-fpm -- -y /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php-fpm.conf -g /var/run/php-fpm-php5.4.pid

Stop php-fpm and start the command from your init script. Does it show anything? Is the pid file created within 5 seconds? Is it working?

----------

## dracozny

 *hydrapolic wrote:*   

> I use to build apache/php with threads when using php-fpm. However, that doesn't seems to be your problem since it runs for you.
> 
> If you've set up logging to maximum and nothing is shown, maybe you should check the init scripts for php-fpm:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

shows up identical. I tried increasing the timeout to 10 seconds and it still claims it failed. the pid is there and correct.

start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile /var/run/php-fpm-php5.4.pid --exec /usr/lib/php5.4/bin/php-fpm -- -y /etc/php/fpm-php5.4/php-fpm.conf -g /var/run/php-fpm-php5.4.pid

----------

